# Wheel hub size important?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You'll want to pick up a set of hubcentric spacers to take up that difference, then you'll be all set!


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

MP81 said:


> You'll want to pick up a set of hubcentric spacers to take up that difference, then you'll be all set!


we don't know if he needs spacers....he might not need that, just the hub rings. 

Hub size is sorta important....you want a matching hub size to make sure your wheels are centered on the hub and you get no or the least vibration as possible. If you cant get the wheels you want in the hub bore size as your car, then you can buy centric rings on ebay or amazon. 






spigot rings - 72.6 mm -> 56.6 mm - HubCentric-Rings.com







us.hubcentric-rings.com





Some people experience vibrations when hub bore sizes don't match, some don't, so the centric rings aren't a must for some. 

And just to make it clear for you....you want centric rings....not centric spacers if all you want is to match hub bore sizes.


----------



## MinimumWageModder (Aug 7, 2019)

eddiefromcali said:


> we don't know if he needs spacers....he might not need that, just the hub rings.
> 
> Hub size is sorta important....you want a matching hub size to make sure your wheels are centered on the hub and you get no or the least vibration as possible. If you cant get the wheels you want in the hub bore size as your car, then you can buy centric rings on ebay or amazon.
> 
> ...


Yeah i believe the only dimension that isn't matching up is the hub bore sizes, everything else from what ive gathered will work just fine, thank you so much!


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

then you don't need spacers like the other guy mentioned, just the rings. Most wheel companies will offer them as an accessory or even throw them in for free. Good luck!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, not spacers, sorry - hubcentric rings.


----------

